

Chinese Spacecraft Successfully Docks in orbit - ChuckMcM
http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/11/02/2484185/china-spacecraft-make-first-successful.html

======
ChuckMcM
I am hoping that commercial space applications will create a new wave of
technology startups. Previously the capital costs associated with getting into
space were so extreme as to make speculative investment in the space
ludicrous, but with access to space from folks like SpaceX, Blue Origin, and
others, this becomes much more tractable.

